# AC generator



## mudcreek (Aug 17, 2016)

Probly in the wrong place, but can I run a 6000 btu 5.4 amp window air conditioner and golf  cart charger (48 volt cart) on a 4,000 peak AC generator at the same time?


----------



## pine floor (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes you can.

PF


----------



## poohbear (Aug 20, 2016)

It should pull 33.3 amps add them up and see


----------



## Milkman (Aug 25, 2016)

mudcreek said:


> Probly in the wrong place, but can I run a 6000 btu 5.4 amp window air conditioner and golf  cart charger (48 volt cart) on a 4,000 peak AC generator at the same time?



 Watts divided by volts = amps


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes you should be able to.  

I used to run my travel trailer's 13,500 btu roof ac, 30 amp on-board charger and a host of other stuff all at the same time on my 2 Honda EU2000's in parallel (4,000 watt peak for 20 minutes, 3,200 watt rated for 100% duty).  

Remember the amperage the golf cart charger is pulling on the ac side is not the same as what it can output on the golf cart side as the voltage is different.  So if the maximum output of the charger is 40amps at 50v DC (a little overhead for charging), then at full load that charger is only drawing 2,400 watts which is 21.82 amps at 110v AC input side.  Now a 40 amp charger is pretty much industrial strength and I would bet yours in more in the 15 amp range which lowers the draw on the AC side to only 750 watts or 6.82 amps on the 110v AC side.

Even at my 40 amp charger number if you toss in the 5.4 amp air conditioner and you are still way below the maximum output of the generator.  Also most DC chargers now days are smart chargers and reduce the output as the battery bank charge increases. So I would bet 90% of the time you are not drawing anywhere near the maximum potential draw for the golf cart charger, no matter what the amp output is.

So if you have a 15 amp golf cart charger, that is 6.82 amps on the AC side and add in the 5.4 amps for the air conditioner so you are looking at a 12.22 amp load (at rated, which is likely not what it's going to run at anyway).  So you have a lot of overhead output from that 4,000 watt generator (33 amps) left over (basically 21 amps capacity left over).

So, you should be golden!!!!!


----------

